# Water points on Skyline Drive



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Is this an accurate depiction of water points on Skyline Drive starting from Front Royal?

Mile Location
5 Dickey Ridge VC
24 Elk Wallow
32 Thornton Gap
36 Pinnacles
51 Byrd VC

I rode it for the 1st time today and just went to Hogsback as I didn't want to descend to Elk Wallow and climb back up. 3 bottles was just enough for the round trip from Dickey Ridge VC (95 deg today). I would like to go further south but want to make sure there are sufficient water points.

Or is this a site somewhere that lists them all? I assume all of the VCs and bathroom locations listed on the driving map have water (which is where my list above came from)


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't think there's anything but a campground at Pinnacles. Can't remember. The water at Thornton Gap is sometimes unpotable (there are signs on the restroom.) 

You also have Loft Mountain at MP 78 or so. If you get all the way to the end, there's not much there. You might have to ride down into Waynesboro.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

JimF22003 said:


> I don't think there's anything but a campground at Pinnacles. Can't remember. The water at Thornton Gap is sometimes unpotable (there are signs on the restroom.)
> 
> You also have Loft Mountain at MP 78 or so. If you get all the way to the end, there's not much there. You might have to ride down into Waynesboro.


Thanks. I looked at the map again, I though I saw a different symbol than I did...though I just now noticed a store at Skyland (mile 43-ish).

I don't see myself going much further south than 51 as I start either from the north entrance or Dickey Ridge VC.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

Another nice way to go if you don't mind a little extra climbing is to ride down into Sperryville, or go the other way into Luray. That makes a good turnaround point for a 70 mile ride or so.

I like to start a FR and go south to Sperryville, and then come back via 211 to Little Washington, Flint Hill, and back into FR on 522. I always prefer loops to out and backs.

Look into the "SkyMass" route as well, which goes down into Luray, back over Massanutten, and returns through Fort Valley. Gorgeous. About 80 miles I think.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

I have SkyMass on my list of must-do rides, but don't want to do it solo for the 1st time...was supposed to do it the weekend the derecho hit but for a variety of reasons that group bailed.

I usually avoid out-and-backs as well, but actually enjoyed the "back" on my ride since it was mostly downhill  I also need the climbing miles, staying on Skyline guarantees that.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

*Any dirt/gravel on this route?*

So now I've done SkyMass...and it makes the 2nd longest ride I've ever done (the Alpine Loop Gran Fondo is the longest...). I want to explore the area more and try out some other roads I've seen on Strava.

This route include Tanner's Ridge, are any of the roads between 211 and Tanner's Ridge dirt or gravel? Need to know if I should swap out my regular tires for Gatorskins.

Thanks.


----------

